

Full Disclosure: linux rootkit in combination with nginx - tzury
http://seclists.org/fulldisclosure/2012/Nov/94

======
joshbaptiste
[https://www.virustotal.com/file/854dac8b4616c1b4174dc0179617...](https://www.virustotal.com/file/854dac8b4616c1b4174dc01796174a2bd7002f6d99e39efad92ca74efe4cf2e1/analysis/)

------
Vidart
linux rootkit in combination with any http server

